# Original Speed-O-Byke



## chughes (Aug 29, 2011)

I've had a hard time finding much info about Speed-o-bykes but I'm glad to have found a lot of info on this site. I wanted to share one my Dad pulled from the curb many years ago. It appears very original aside from missing a hand grip. We've never been sure what it's worth or how many more there are. Hopefully I'll get some better pictures soon.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice example, thanks for posting the pics!  

PM sent.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

There were a few different makers of Speed Bikes with simulated motors back in the 1930s that I'm aware of - this one, Murray/Steelcraft, and another similar bike put out by American National. Could be others...

Dave


----------

